# What types of Spray rigs do you use or like?



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

This is sort of a duplicate posting under textures I asked the same question. I use a AST gas 250 gal. trailer mount spray rig... modified with tool boxes, ladder rack, a high/low switch at the gun. Flex gun with a binks head... Love it! What do all of you use?


----------



## DRYWALL GUY (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spray Rig Broke Down*

I Am New Here, I Have A Spray King. It Seems I Should Have Looked Closer When I Bought It. Everytime I Pull The Valve To Turn Stator On It Seems To Bind Up At The Transmission Box.
Has Any One Had This Similliar Issue Before ?


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok good chance it's a relatively easy fix.:thumbup: on the stator tube pumps often the rotor will bind inside the stator tube... On my American Spray Tech spray rig I fix it by removing the hose and turn the actual rotor (the rod that runs down the center of the stator pump) by hand with a tire iron or large socket I keep around for this reason. Then ideally run some watery mud through it first. My rig tends to bind a few times after I put a new stator tube on... till it's worn down a bit. Also never (or at least rarely) do a complete washout of a rotor stator pump with just water and if you do DON'T LET IT JUST SIT CLEAN it will be much more likely to bind up.:furious: if you want to let it sit clean run a little dish soap in the water and leave it there as a lubricant. A clean metal on rubber pump is hard for the spray rig to get moving till it has some mud for lubricant. Now you may have a mechanical problem besides but this is the first place to check.:thumbsup: If you can turn the pump by hand and then switch the rig on and it still won't turn... then start looking elsewhere.


----------



## oscar (Oct 30, 2008)

Spray King all the way. I have a 200/100 split tank hydro, mounted in a 20 ft trailer, insulated and heated. 
Sprayed over 3million. Awesome machine. Its for sale also!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice setup Oscar!:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sure as hell beats my set up


----------



## jpool (Jul 1, 2009)

AST *420 diesel, 350ft of hose. I'll post a pic soon.*


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

oscar said:


> Spray King all the way. I have a 200/100 split tank hydro, mounted in a 20 ft trailer, insulated and heated.
> Sprayed over 3million. Awesome machine. Its for sale also!


sh-t man thats pretty damn neat how you have this setup...


----------



## jpool (Jul 1, 2009)

Is that spray king stainless? Im almost certian the paddles arent.


----------



## hamilton (Aug 27, 2009)

hey, i,m looking for a good used rig 150 or 200 wanting to spend $5000-6000, i live in sac. ca. but willing to travel. looking for better times.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's mine, 300 gallon Spray King.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you going to turn that white panel into a billboard?

Some good advertising there...

Rick


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

At least paint some flames on that baby!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Or if not flames...how 'bout painting it like this?*









A "real man" would....:whistling2:







_It's a GREAT rig Mudslinger!_


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

OK Rick give it up. You got a stake in DrywallTalk.com now don't you????


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*She's gonna kill me....*









Oh yea, I'm going to hear about this....:blink:


Thursday Update:

_A message to "my people..." (R)_

I recommend Argentine Tango, Hip Hop, Ballroom, Swing, Dance Fitness and Dance Cardio for you drywall guys that want to improve your marriages and you that are looking to find miss right.

Belly Dance and Ballet are very good for you men that drink too much beer.

Francesca


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

rhardman said:


> View attachment 96
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I'm going to hear about this....:blink:


nice logo Rick as if anybody is looking at it:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry JCardoza....

We got side tracked there...

:notworthy:


----------



## tovartex84 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got a AST 350 an a spray force hurricane 400.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mudslinger said:


> Here's our rig it's a Spray King 300 gallon split tank. Still need to insulate the box for winter.


 Sure could use one of those rigs now, how far do you travel with it, and did you get it all winterized?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## fdwall (Feb 23, 2009)

JCardoza said:


> Ok good chance it's a relatively easy fix.:thumbup: on the stator tube pumps often the rotor will bind inside the stator tube... On my American Spray Tech spray rig I fix it by removing the hose and turn the actual rotor (the rod that runs down the center of the stator pump) by hand with a tire iron or large socket I keep around for this reason. Then ideally run some watery mud through it first. My rig tends to bind a few times after I put a new stator tube on... till it's worn down a bit. Also never (or at least rarely) do a complete washout of a rotor stator pump with just water and if you do DON'T LET IT JUST SIT CLEAN it will be much more likely to bind up.:furious: if you want to let it sit clean run a little dish soap in the water and leave it there as a lubricant. A clean metal on rubber pump is hard for the spray rig to get moving till it has some mud for lubricant. Now you may have a mechanical problem besides but this is the first place to check.:thumbsup: If you can turn the pump by hand and then switch the rig on and it still won't turn... then start looking elsewhere.


 As for the adding soap I was told by the manufacturer to only use green palmolive


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

How do you keep your mud from freezing in the hose running to the house? Spray fast so it creates enough friction?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i use a ast 270 with 25 horse motor and 35 cfm com. butt thats owened by the company i have worked for for 13 years there is a 4oo gallon cast iron rig in the local paper for 900 bucks with no hose ( what concerns should i have ?):thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

AST all the way i think j pool is on there web page


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i see all of the post for spray rigs. Do yall do that much texture? We barely get to do any except for apartments. No one wants texture down here. Its all slick


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

every job up here is orange peel or dash in the last 10 years only 2 smooth jobs and a couple knockdown jobs :blink:


----------



## outalne94z71 (Jul 5, 2011)

i'll have to clean up the rig for pictures but i use a 2000 Freightliner FL50 with a 3126 cat that pto powers a atlas copco compressor with 10 gallon air tank to power a grover 10:1 pump and a 300 gallon hydrolic mixing tank, also setup to run a second material pump if need be, it also has a 350 gallon pressurized water tank and the air/material lines are 350ft and i use a step saver pole gun made by pumping systems(psi hackle) in milwaukee who also built the whole rig.

with the economy right now we only do about 200 houses a year, when we are doing good we do around double that.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## outalne94z71 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> Thought that sounded like a PSI rig, I just looked at the one this week(posted under Minnesota spray truck). I loved the way they did the water tank on the compressor. The step saver controls make so much sense I can't stand when the pump needs to be adjusted, and you have to run down to the truck from the 2nd floor. Break out the pressure washer so we can see some pics:thumbup:.


wow i had no idea others were not setup with a regulator right at the gun for the pump speed, that would suck to be setup any other way, even our old rig with the 7d binks on it had the regulator at the gun to adjust pump speed, the only problem i ever have is if paint or sand spray plug up the air cap it will send paint down the air line and into the regulator and then i have to pull it apart and clean it right away.

i love our water tank, the only thing i would change would to put a sight hose on it like cement trucks have to see how much water is in it, psi does have a pressure washer option we could have had in the setup but the boss decided to be cheap and not get that, the rig sure does make for a great shop compressor though, my impact gun never runs out of air


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mudslinger said:


> Here's mine, 300 gallon Spray King.


Updated pic of the back with the 200ft. of hose. I've been taping out of it also so it's definitely messier.


----------

